# Bindings for a beginner...



## kenmunger (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi, i'm new to the forum and i'm sure this will have been answered numerous times.

I am also new to snowboarding, i was looking to start a while back and was bought a board (with bindings) as a gift (second hand).

I have recently decided i am definitely going to start up for sure this time and have been to buy some boots and now want to make sure i have the right bindings, after talking to the guy in the shop who put me off the ones that came with the board.

The board itself is Burton Bullet, which after reading some posts made me realise i probably do need help selecting new bindings as it seems only certain ones fit Burton boards?!?!

The ones on at the moment are "flow"?! i don't really know much else about them but they are extra large which i also believe to be too big for my size 9.5 boots.

Any help would be appreciated, i am really just looking for a few makes and models i can look at online, thanks.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

What's your budget? As far as bindings that only fit Burtons, the only ones are any version of the EST, and last I checked the bullet didn't have the ICS channel.

As far as your boot size, I run the same size boots and medium burton bindings (currently Triad EST's as I'm riding a board with ICS) fit.


----------



## kenmunger (Oct 21, 2013)

Budget is kind of advice i'm looking for... Obviously cheap is good, but the last thing i want to do is get cheap rubbish. What would a beginner usually pay? I've seen ones less than £100 but i don't know if any would suit me?


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

Burton Custom and Union DLX or Flite are usually pretty solid bindings for a beginner. Of course there are so many more options out there but I think Burton and Union at least have better quality in their beginner bindings than a lot of other companies.


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

Burton freestyle


----------



## jcam1981 (Jan 22, 2012)

kenmunger said:


> Hi, i'm new to the forum and i'm sure this will have been answered numerous times.
> 
> I am also new to snowboarding, i was looking to start a while back and was bought a board (with bindings) as a gift (second hand).
> 
> ...


The bullet is an extra wide board and since you are only a size 9.5 it may be a tad to wide for you. That being said, I like the union dlx or burton freestyle for beginners and they won't break the bank. If you want a binding you can grow with go with the union force or burton custom. These you can use on your next board or if you want to do some park laps.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

Do not buy Burton Freestyle. They are awful bindings.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Burton Customs are a fairly good beginner binding. I had them on my first board they worked out well. Comfortable too.


----------



## Epic (Apr 13, 2013)

+1 for Burton Customs. I had them on my first board and they were under $100 on sale.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

If you want Customs, here are a few sites with some pretty good deals on them. They're just over $100 for the 2013 model.

($102) Burton Custom Snowboard Binding  ·  Snowboard Bindings  ·  SHORELINE of TAHOE

($107) Burton Custom Snowboard Bindings 2013 | evo outlet

($119) On Sale Burton Custom Snowboard Bindings 2013


----------



## kenmunger (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies, really helpful stuff.
Getting mixed signals about the freestyle's, what makes them so bad?
I suppose the size i am looking at us a medium then and not large?


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

kenmunger said:


> Thanks for all the replies, really helpful stuff.
> Getting mixed signals about the freestyle's, what makes them so bad?
> I suppose the size i am looking at us a medium then and not large?


Definitely medium size bindings.

The Freestyles are not terrible, but they are Burton's most entry level binding. You will notice a considerable improvement if you can stretch to the Custom (improved performance) or even the Mission (much better performance and more comfort).
In fact, the Mission might be a particularly good match for you, as it has one of the stiffer highbacks in the Burton line-up and a strong baseplate, both of which will help you maintain edge pressure on board that is a bit too wide.


----------



## solucien (Jan 11, 2012)

why did the guy in the shop put you off from Flow bindings?
maybe the size is not correct, but Flow bindings are pretty damn nice.
look at some Quattro or Five models.
all the benefits of SpeedEntry, and the new LSR ratchets
Flow.com | Flow Snowboards, Snowboarding Boots, Snowboard Bindings, Apparel and Accessories


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

kenmunger said:


> Thanks for all the replies, really helpful stuff.
> Getting mixed signals about the freestyle's, what makes them so bad?
> I suppose the size i am looking at us a medium then and not large?


The toe strap is worthless on the Freestyles. Probably one of the worst toe straps on the market since it seems to be the only "traditional" over the top style strap still on the market. I don't see why they don't just give it the capstrap that is on all the other Burton bindings.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

2013 union force. Tough as nails. Good for any level rider and will last you many seasons. $119. Don't look for a beginner binding. Look for a durable all mountain binding. Boots are the key. Bindings are not that critical.

Medium medium medium


----------



## kenmunger (Oct 21, 2013)

solucien said:


> why did the guy in the shop put you off from Flow bindings?
> maybe the size is not correct, but Flow bindings are pretty damn nice.
> look at some Quattro or Five models.
> all the benefits of SpeedEntry, and the new LSR ratchets
> Flow.com | Flow Snowboards, Snowboarding Boots, Snowboard Bindings, Apparel and Accessories


He just said that the strap bindings hold your feet better and prevent them "sliding forward" (although this could have been because i had told him mine were x-large)... He also said there is more to go wrong with them when you are up on the slopes. Maybe straps are his chosen favorite and was being biased.


I am now thinking i might sell the board as well and start from scratch, as it has come up a couple of times that it may be too wide. Then i can just rent for a few lessons and see what best suits me. Like i said it was all a bit of an unplanned gift and think i have ended up with a setup for a larger person.

I really appreciate all the help and its helped me loads in my (hopefully near) future purchase.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Rookie09 said:


> The toe strap is worthless on the Freestyles. Probably one of the worst toe straps on the market since it seems to be the only *"traditional" over the top style strap* still on the market. I don't see why they don't just give it the capstrap that is on all the other Burton bindings.


Wrong. While Freestyle does not have the CapStrap of most other Burton bindings, it still hass a two-way strap (over the top or capped).


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> Wrong. While Freestyle does not have the CapStrap of most other Burton bindings, it still hass a two-way strap (over the top or capped).


Well then it's the worst two-way strap on the market. Either way it's bad. Plus the ankle strap seems pretty flimsy. It just seems like it could have been make with a lot better parts and materials considering how nice higher quality burton bindings are. I still say the Union DLX are one of the best entry level bindings out there.


----------

